# FNG from Ohio



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Nate W said:


> Checkin in from Northwest Ohio here. I come in peace and have a few ?'s to ask.


Hello! I am from North eastern Ohio in Ashtabula. How far west are You?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Nate W.


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

ohiobullseye said:


> Hello! I am from North eastern Ohio in Ashtabula. How far west are You?


Lima I can almost see IN ha ha.


----------



## Nate W (Jun 23, 2011)

Where would a person post a question about sights?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Nate W said:


> Where would a person post a question about sights?


General Archery Discussion.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

From one Buckeye to another... 

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting! 
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------

